# Insight on Ammo Shortage from Brownells



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

Not a bad article but I do disagree with one section:



> Reputable manufacturers, distributors and retailers haven't jacked up their prices. It's not that kind of industry, and the gun consumer has a very long memory. Risking your long-term success in order to make a short-term profit is the equivalent of booking the express train to failure.


http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/lid=...1&spJobID=147338579&spReportId=MTQ3MzM4NTc5S0

Before Newtown I considered many of the places I visit to be "reputable" but prices reflect otherwise. Why can Sports Authority sell Federal 20 packs of .223 for 8.99 and Sportsmans sales the same box for 12.99(Same day)? From someone who knows is it true that a premium is paid to suppliers to get scarce ammo or are places like Sportsmans simply inflating the price. If they are adjusting the price because they did in fact have to pay more to get the same box than it is understandable and I cant fault them for doing it.

This will be the last topic of complaining and groaning about ammo prices. Promise


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

This topic gets a little old, maybe we should merge it with the other 7 threads that are similar. What is most ironic is that the ones who complain the most about not having any available really have no logic in their cabeza to then complain when those who were able to get the highly sought after product at a higher price in turn charge a higher price.... If you (speaking in general, not to the OP) don't need it or want it at that price then don't pay it. It is simply supply and demand, if you demand a lower price, then don't pay it and wait it out and let us all know about it. Along the same line of logic, are you still riding your bike as you refuse to pay the gas prices that are about 300% higher than 7 years ago and 200% higher than 5 years ago? That is something you likely consume directly and indirectly daily costing you hundreds, if not thousands/year,, yet I don't hear complaints about that, only about a $4 price increase on something you likely buy a few times/year, unless, of course, you can't even find it.... -O\__-


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

I agree the topic on price gouging is getting redundant and I also agree with the points you made about the free market. 

My main point of this thread was not really to groan and moan about prices. I am just curious if stores like sportsmans are raising prices because the market demands it or are the ammo manufacturers actually charging suppliers more for the same product. The article stated suppliers do not raise prices to retailers in times like these which I find hard to believe.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Certainly a valid question, but I don't know if there is a way of getting a straight answer. I was in Gallenson's the day after the Newtown ordeal and the ammo buyer was really working the phones, he said that Wal-Mart with great foresight knew what was coming and allegedly bought out all that Federal had at a 20% premium. I find that hard to believe in that Wal-Mart did not increase prices right away, certainly not 20%, but I can certainly see how some retailer could do that probably not a bad strategy.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is a quick lesson on economics and what is happening with ammo prices. 
[youtube:1tufgsi1]http://www.youtube.com/v/h9QEkw6_O6w?hl=en_US&version=3[/youtube:1tufgsi1]


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

What Sports Authority had it for $8.99? The ones I have looked at have Winchester and it is $12.99.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

The article said it, so make sure you do it. If you believe that an ammo company, or store is is screwing you, right down the date, name of store, etc. Put that paper in your gun cabinet and in a few months when things settle down pull out that paper and don't do buisness with that company, AND let that company know why by writing(not email) a letter to them letting them know why you are doing what you are doing. You can't do anything about the clowns on the classified sites ripping people off, but you can do something about the stores and manufacturers. There is plenty of competition, don't let bad behavior go unchallenged.


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

reb8600 said:


> What Sports Authority had it for $8.99? The ones I have looked at have Winchester and it is $12.99.


It was in Arizona. 3 box limit. The only place I have seen Federals for sale here is Gallensons and Sportsmans. Gallensons had the 100 boxes for sale today for $49.99 and the 20 boxes for $10 if anyone is looking. Had quite a few this morning.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I sure hope no one is this dumb
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... =&ad_cid=2


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Mavis13 said:


> I sure hope no one is this dumb
> http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... =&ad_cid=2


There are a lot of people trying to take advantage of the situation most definitely, hopefully no will tell her that $80 for 525 rounds is a fair price and buy it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

They sell for that amount on gunbroker all day long, every day. $850 per case of 10 boxes. Its really stupid, I agree.


-DallanC


----------

